# New To Fly Fishing



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Hello everyone! My uncle recently hooked me up with a fly rod/reel (Redington Path combo 9ft 8wt). I'm pretty excited to get started.

can any of you point me toward resources on fly patterns; which ones work best for certain fish, how to present them, etc.?

Also, can anyone suggest a good place to get flies, either online or locally? Any other tips would also be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Love to help. Where dio you live. I live in Daphne Al. You may want to Join a club 
Facebook FlyFishers Of NorthWest Florida. Lots of information here. The club has something going every month and many to help you learn to Tie flies, how to use them and teach to flyfish.


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check that out. I'm in Milton. So far I've gone out to Pensacola beach twice and fished the the sound side west of the Fort Pickens Rd parking lot. Mostly just working on casting. Having trouble with tailing loops (I think, tying a lot of unintended knots. haha), I did manage to execute a somewhat successful double haul... so that's exciting :thumbup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I sent you a pm. Try this link also.
http://www.sexyloops.com/flycast/pick-up-and-lay-down/


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Cool, just replied. I appreciate the help!


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

els1009 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll have to check that out. I'm in Milton. So far I've gone out to Pensacola beach twice and fished the the sound side west of the Fort Pickens Rd parking lot. Mostly just working on casting. Having trouble with tailing loops (I think, tying a lot of unintended knots. haha), I did manage to execute a somewhat successful double haul... so that's exciting :thumbup:


If your throwing tailing loops , your throwing too hard. The harder you try and throw a fly rod the less control you have and the less accuracy of line projection you'll be able to demonstrate. You can not throw a tailing loop with out over powering. Stop trying to cast a fly rod as if it were a spinning rod, it is not. Draw the the line .... form the loop... projecting the energy straight forward. The tighter the loop the less energy is required.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

may want to beef up the leader, if you have a knot in theory that takes the line down to half strength. 
Tailing loops are a pain. When I practice the idea is to smoothly accelerate to a stop in both directions while keeping the rod tip traveling in a straight line. In many cases it has a lot to do with over powering the stroke like said along with how the rod tip is traveling. Here's a good vid may help, this along with practice will clear it all up.


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

shadowwalker said:


> If your throwing tailing loops , your throwing too hard. The harder you try and throw a fly rod the less control you have and the less accuracy of line projection you'll be able to demonstrate. You can not throw a tailing loop with out over powering. Stop trying to cast a fly rod as if it were a spinning rod, it is not. Draw the the line .... form the loop... projecting the energy straight forward. The tighter the loop the less energy is required.


I figured that may have been one of my problems. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

wtbfishin' said:


> may want to beef up the leader, if you have a knot in theory that takes the line down to half strength.
> Tailing loops are a pain. When I practice the idea is to smoothly accelerate to a stop in both directions while keeping the rod tip traveling in a straight line. In many cases it has a lot to do with over powering the stroke like said along with how the rod tip is traveling. Here's a good vid may help, this along with practice will clear it all up.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCVvQKSdg4k


Yes, I'm probably dipping my rod tip off of my backcast. I should probably have someone nearby to zap me every time I do something wrong


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitely meet up with some of the clubs in your area. Getting internet advice describing something you are not familiar with can be frustrating. Having someone who knows “the cast” can look at what you are doing to stop you from forming poor muscle memory and bad habits all the while increasing your enjoyment level immensely.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I will pass on a tip that really helped me -- wear a long sleeve shirt and tuck the butt end of your rod handle just into the cuff on the sleeve and cast. It keeps you from breaking your wrist too much on your backcast and really tightens up your loop.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

hey I jumped into this thing in the middle. Just now read the 1st post a good online source to buy a few patterns on the cheap is BigYfly Co. most patterns US made. Decent quality for the money. I tie but get lazy on occasion and get a few patterns form these guys. About 2 day ship time in most cases.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

I never use the word 'Casting' when helping folks with understanding a fly rod. Most folks who are taking up the fly rod already know how to 'cast'. What they want to understand is how to perform with the dynamics of a fly rod. If you want them to understand, stop telling them to do the wrong thing. Students hear what you say, not what you mean. When I say casting, do _I_ mean casting or casting or casting or casting, Which one goes to what type of rod? Which one is for a spinning rod, a casting rod, a spin-casting rod or a fly rod? (Hint, its not a trick question, its a trick answer.) Students understand instinctively, instructors have a bit more trouble.


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the info, everyone. I met up with daniel9829 at the fly fishing club meeting Tuesday. He helped me out a lot and hooked me up with a fly vise too! Thanks again, Daniel!

Daniel and a few others diagnosed my problems a bit. My biggest problem (I think) is speeding up and not letting my loop unroll before starting my forward cast. I also go too far forward/back with my cast.... I'll get there... hopefully, haha


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

els1009 said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone. I met up with daniel9829 at the fly fishing club meeting Tuesday. He helped me out a lot and hooked me up with a fly vise too! Thanks again, Daniel!
> 
> Daniel and a few others diagnosed my problems a bit. My biggest problem (I think) is speeding up and not letting my loop unroll before starting my forward cast. I also go too far forward/back with my cast.... I'll get there... hopefully, haha


 Congratulations, you've now begun to learn the difference between casting and casting. Your description was spot on for a spinning rod. Welcome to the madness that is fly fishing.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

It was my pleasure. Hope you can make to the third Sat for more casting help.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

wtbfishin' said:


> hey I jumped into this thing in the middle. Just now read the 1st post a good online source to buy a few patterns on the cheap is BigYfly Co. most patterns US made. Decent quality for the money. I tie but get lazy on occasion and get a few patterns form these guys. About 2 day ship time in most cases.




dude, thanks for this. I just bought like 7 flies for what I've been paying for 2 at shops


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

that was smart to get hands on help, just saved you a bunch of DIY study and practice time guaranteed.


----------



## els1009 (May 15, 2018)

wtbfishin' said:


> that was smart to get hands on help, just saved you a bunch of DIY study and practice time guaranteed.


Yes, It was a huge help! I feel like it really cleaned up my cast; I've still got a ways to go, but I'm confident I'll be tying less knots in the leader :thumbup:


----------

